# The Bachelor



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

WTH?????????? I thought they were perfect match???????? Anyone else shocked??


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I didn't watch much all season but was watching tonight. I am shocked b/c he seemed to really love her but people DO change...lord knows many of us can testify to that... :smheat:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I am definitely extremely shocked/disappointed!! I was routing for Melissa the whole time, I don't understand!! 

I'm just so frustrated right now!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

He deserves the he** she's giving him...you go girl!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Me toooooo. I wanted Mo and Jason from the first night. I think he freaked after the camera's turned off. I still don't think Molly is right for him, but on the view he said he is with someone so who knows????(It was a nice thing Molly did with the scrapbook.) That Diana thing was ridiculous, she flew around the world for 3 minutes of airtime..come'on!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hate ABC right now this is horrid!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i am so shocked as well! i actually read a spoiler that this would happen, but it seemed so crazy

apparently molly and jason have been seen together a few times now, even though they're spinning it that tonight is the first time

eeek... i have to admit, i really don't like jason anymore


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Mar 2 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737720


> i am so shocked as well! i actually read a spoiler that this would happen, but it seemed so crazy
> 
> apparently molly and jason have been seen together a few times now, even though they're spinning it that tonight is the first time
> 
> eeek... i have to admit, i really don't like jason anymore[/B]



I don't really like him anymore either. How can you give up on someone after a little over a month?? And during that time they weren't even really together...ridiculous


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

ratings!!!!!!ratings!!!!!!ratings!!!!!!ratings!!!!!!ratings!!!!!!ratings!!!!!!
That's all this is. I believe he is really upset. But this is really sucko for [email protected] I feel bad for Melissa. Yeah, Molly will give him a shot...she's probably seeing someone else. 
Well, there's always Diana!

Melissa should be the next bachelorette!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 2 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737726


> I don't really like him anymore either. How can you give up on someone after a little over a month?? And during that time they weren't even really together...ridiculous[/B]


he seems so immature right now... and i can't believe he's doing this on tv again. that's two hearts he's broken on national tv :smheat:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Mar 2 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737734


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 2 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737726





> I don't really like him anymore either. How can you give up on someone after a little over a month?? And during that time they weren't even really together...ridiculous[/B]


he seems so immature right now... and i can't believe he's doing this on tv again. that's two hearts he's broken on national tv :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, I'm just so frustrated right now I'm at a loss for words!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Now they say it was planned from the beginning. But Jason was crying, he's not that great an actor!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

it looks like molly is totally going to take him back.... i want her to have more dignity! but love is love i suppose? argh

i don't think jason deserves her anymore.

i'm completely frustrated too!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

seems too contrived! I think this was planned. The more I watch the more I think it was scripted.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 2 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737758


> seems too contrived! I think this was planned. The more I watch the more I think it was scripted.[/B]


i have to agree with you... she didn't seem all that shocked. and it went so "perfectly"

i feel really bad for melissa... that's got to be tough


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I read the spoiler too and it made me watch the whole show in a new light. I think this was all planned. Yep, like you said, ratings. Im not sure if they all 3 were in on it, but I am thinking maybe so after watching Mollys reaction.

Either way how disappointing and the nerve of him to kiss her lke that after what he did :angry:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Now I'm pissed. I think we've all been played. 
Too edited. Poor Melissa.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry second best and on national tv?????? Melissa should bash him big time!! They were together for 3 months and spent holidays together so what now go back and tell Ty oh Daddy changed his mind! I can't believe they aired that!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i wonder what tmr's after the final rose can be about!? what else do they have to add?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

maybe a pregnancy who cares!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

DEANNA!!!!!!!! :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope Molly ditches him right after the show.  What a jerk!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I watched the Bachelor in the early days.... just a 'fun" show but never took it seriously. Then as time went on it just seemed way too scripted. Just caught a bit of this tonight while channel surfing to get the gist of the 'storylne' , and again I believe they are running out of 'surprise-endings' and this was just a bit of a twist they could add .

I wonder of all the bachelor and bachelorette shows... how many really go on. I know the one.. Ryon and was it Tricia? they did get married. 

The only one I really liked was the Dr..... Travis, who now is a host on the Dr show every morning on CBS. I do like him. I never watched all of his episodes but just liked his personality.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

This is off topic, but i can't stand Elizabeth Hasselbeck. I'm a survivor fan..but I can't stomach her. She totally annoys me and she's stupid!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 2 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737800


> This is off topic, but i can't stand Elizabeth Hasselbeck. I'm a survivor fan..but I can't stomach her. She totally annoys me and she's stupid![/B]



Just put those feelings out there......LOL

Trista and Ryan are the only two that have worked out. Was Dr. Travis the blond?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Im so upset, almost feel like I got jipped! I rooted for Mel the whole time, and even though I would have expected a break-up in the future like they all do sadly, I still would have been happy going to work tomorrow with THAT ending. Boy, he really made for an interesting and HORRIBLE ending. I feel so bad for Melissa. I don't think either of them are right for him. Maybe he should try Deanna next! I wonder if they are going to interview Melissa. I almost think they need to stop this silly (but oh so addicting) show!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

My favorite (not) was the jerk who didn't pick either woman...LOL 
I liked Jesse!
I actually liked Jason the best until this after the rose BS, oh and Ryan was a nice guy too.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 2 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737804


> Trista and Ryan are the only two that have worked out. Was Dr. Travis the blond?[/B]


yeah, they have a baby now and she's pregnant again. also, in the women tell all episode a few weeks ago, they brought out Charlie O Connell and the girl he chose (sarah? blond girl), and they got back together apparently after breaking up.... so maybe two couples out of thirteen?  

travis was the bachelor paris season... that was my favourite one. i cried so much in that finale 

even though it's scripted, even though it's stupid, i have to admit i love the show... it's like a guilty pleasure :brownbag:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

All I can say is Melissa's parents must be pretty savvy people to have refused to appear on this show....it makes you wonder from what point on was this all strategically planned by ABC....it's all about ratings.

I will add I did really like Andrew Firestone though, the bachelor a few seasons back :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

He got married too.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 2 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737833


> He got married too.[/B]



Yes, he did....of course NOT to the woman he proposed to on the Bachelor...LOL


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

So, do we know if he and Molly are still together since time has REALLY passed??? This all drives me crazy!!! Or do we have to wait until the next epsode?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 3 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737850


> So, do we know if he and Molly are still together since time has REALLY passed??? This all drives me crazy!!! Or do we have to wait until the next epsode?[/B]



He was on Ellen and he said he was still with her. Jason is going to be on Jimmy Kimmel tonight.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

still with Molly? Do you think its a set up because of next weeks show??? Do you think he is lying for ABC?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I think this episode was built up way too much.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm watching Jimmy Kimmel now let's see what he say's.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He say's he still with Molly and Melissa knew that their relationship was over before this show aired.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He says he still with Molly and Melissa knew that their relationship was over before this show aired. 

I do believe that. She did not seem one bit surprised. She should have kept the ring he broke it off. Did anyone else think it was strange that when she was talking she refereed to herself as Melissa? I know if I were talking about myself I would say I or me not Deborah. That is one reason why I think she really knew it was over already.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, west coast weighing in...

This guy is a:

[attachment=49342:horses_20ass03.jpg]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's Dr. Travis Stork ... there's a video tape.. ( the interviewer unfortunately is hard to hear)


http://cbs2.com/health/Dr.Travis.Stork.2.804508.html


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

He can't keep it in his pants for 5 more minutes and has to publicly humiliate Melissa....

What a spaz and a poor example he is to his son!

Give the Bachelorette to Melissa, NOT Jillian. She's so sweet...


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

This was the first season I've watched in a really long time. Jason seemed like a genuinely nice guy and that's partly what drew me in. I had watched Melissa on the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders show was so disappointed when she wasn't there this year until I turned on the Bachelor and found her there. She was my pick from day one. What he did to her was inexcusable in my opinion. I think she held herself together pretty well because I would have been a crying mess. As for tonight, I can't imagine what the show would be about and I'm not sure I can even watch.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so upset over this. I think Jason is a complete a**hole. I do think the reason there wasn't an audience was so they could edit and redo their lines etc. I think it is totally staged. I do feel so bad for Melissa and as for Molly what kind of girl sticks her tongue down a guys throat moments after he breaks up with someone else. Molly has no class and Melissa is a doll.

JMO


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 3 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737969


> Here's Dr. Travis Stork ... there's a video tape.. ( the interviewer unfortunately is hard to hear)
> 
> 
> http://cbs2.com/health/Dr.Travis.Stork.2.804508.html[/B]



Thanks I remember him now. I was confusing him with that Navy Dr. the blond guy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I guess you could say staged. It has to be scripted to hold a viewer's interest
and work within the time frame.
I wonder if they had a stage call for crying guys. LOL 
I really liked both gals and
wondered why he didn't choose Molly first because his attraction to her appeared 
stronger. Maybe the writers figured it would be a nice twist and get everyone talking,
which it did!
I'll be curious to see what is said in the follow up this evening.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree his crying became a bit excessive. :crying: What Jason did does have everyone talking!! I just think that Jason and Molly have been talking the entire time since they left NZ. It was just too convenient that several episodes ago Molly asked Jason what if you pick someone and then it is a mistake..... and then she kept saying he is making a mistake blahblahblah and then the whole lets fly DeAnna half way around the world and say don't make a mistake. I guess you can see where I am going with this..... Jason says I made a mistake......

Don't get me wrong I love the train wreck that is reality tv :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Gag me with a spoon if Jason is planning to propose to Molly tonight.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 3 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738092


> Gag me with a spoon if Jason is planning to propose to Molly tonight.[/B]


Oh gosh, I'll need a spoon too if he does that. I don't know why but I don't care for Molly too much.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 3 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738107


> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 3 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738092





> Gag me with a spoon if Jason is planning to propose to Molly tonight.[/B]


Oh gosh, I'll need a spoon too if he does that. I don't know why but I don't care for Molly too much.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me, three! Ugh, the whole thing makes me sick :yucky: ...What Jason did to Melissa is wrong on so many levels and then Molly taking him back. Please, I wish Molly would get some self respect. I would never settle for being someone's second choice and/or after thought.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i don't know if it's been posted yet, but here is the interview w/ jimmy kimmel for those that didn't see it last nite:

http://popwatch.ew.com/popwatch/2009/03/bachelor-jason.html

all i can say is kimmel is HILARIOUS in his comments to jason


----------

